# To all that celebrate -- A very Merry Christmas!



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

To everyone here at TC, i wish you a merry and blessed Christmas.
All the joy and blessings of the season to you and yours.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bah! Humbug!







Seriously, Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and a wish for the Scrooges to waken Christmas morning with a desire to keep Christmas in their hearts all year long, or however Scrooge said it.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Merry Christmas from the Netherlands in lockdown*


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The true story of Christmas:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Have a lovely Christmas and a Happy & Healthy New Year, everybody. Hope 2022 is a good year for us all. xxx

*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jay said:


> The true story of Christmas:


So he's mocking the Christmas story as just another fairy tale? Wow. That's in very bad taste. Just my opinion, though.

Also, as to current scholarship (not appealing to religion but to historical accounts), I would refer Mr. Shearer to Richard Bauckham's Jesus and the Eyewitnesses, a recent scholarly work, where he writes, "I shall be arguing . . . that the Gospel texts are much closer to the form in which the eyewitnesses told their stories or passed on their traditions than is commonly envisaged in current scholarship . . . They embody the testimony of the eyewitnesses, not of course without editing and interpretation, but in a way that is substantially faithful to how the eyewitnesses themselves told it, since the Evangelists were in more or less direct contact with eyewitnesses, not removed from them by a long process of anonymous transmission of the traditions."


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Itullian said:


> To everyone here at TC, i wish you a merry and blessed Christmas.
> All the joy and blessings of the season to you and yours.


Right back at ya, Tully! Stay safe. :angel:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

To echo Itullian, have a wonderful Xmas and a happy and prosperous new year everyone and most importantly, stay safe.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Y'all scared me. I was like, wait, did I forget to call my family?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> So he's mocking the Christmas story as just another fairy tale? Wow. That's in very bad taste. Just my opinion, though.
> 
> Also, as to current scholarship (not appealing to religion but to historical accounts), I would refer Mr. Shearer to Richard Bauckham's Jesus and the Eyewitnesses, a recent scholarly work, where he writes, "I shall be arguing . . . that the Gospel texts are much closer to the form in which the eyewitnesses told their stories or passed on their traditions than is commonly envisaged in current scholarship . . . They embody the testimony of the eyewitnesses, not of course without editing and interpretation, but in a way that is substantially faithful to how the eyewitnesses themselves told it, since the Evangelists were in more or less direct contact with eyewitnesses, not removed from them by a long process of anonymous transmission of the traditions."


Ah, well, you'll find me in the details!

:devil:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

science said:


> Ah, well, you'll find me in the details!
> 
> :devil:


Yeah. Back in those times, they didn't report history like we do; with their histories, they edited the stories to fit a particular narrative.

But I don't want to derail this. Merry Christmas, and for those who celebrate the other holidays, Merry Everything.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

On our way to Christmas Eve here, so... Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A Happy Christmas to one and all! Enjoy!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Please watch the video - its only two and a half minutes long - an infectious little ditty that always makes me smile at this time of the year.






'Merry Christmas everybody just a word from me and Mrs Malx to say were fine'

Seriously - I hope everyone has the Christmas they would wish for themselves and all their loved ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas from Australia. It's Christmas morning here at 9.32am and it will be a warm 32C today; we had our early celebrations last night with children and grandchildren as some family are off overseas to Hawaii tonight. Just as well because the next door neighbour is mowing right now - on the one day you'd generally expect peace and quiet.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas All!



Manxfeeder said:


> Also, as to current scholarship (not appealing to religion but to historical accounts), I would refer Mr. Shearer to Richard Bauckham's Jesus and the Eyewitnesses, a recent scholarly work, where he writes, "I shall be arguing . . . that the Gospel texts are much closer to the form in which the eyewitnesses told their stories or passed on their traditions than is commonly envisaged in current scholarship . . . They embody the testimony of the eyewitnesses, not of course without editing and interpretation, but in a way that is substantially faithful to how the eyewitnesses themselves told it, since the Evangelists were in more or less direct contact with eyewitnesses, not removed from them by a long process of anonymous transmission of the traditions."


I am putting that one on my reading list. No budget priced used copies online. I can try the library, but with 700 pages I need to find a time I can fit it in. Wonder if they have an abridged version.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

A Rockin' Winter Wonderland:


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

science said:


> Ah, well, you'll find me in the details!
> 
> :devil:


They're good stories to help people in their lives, as long as nobody gets hurt with them.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We fell short of a white Christmas here in the metropolitan Detroit area by about 20 degrees Fahrenheit. Rain, rain, rain from about 11 pm to about noon today.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> We fell short of a white Christmas here in the metropolitan Detroit area by about 20 degrees Fahrenheit. Rain, rain, rain from about 11 pm to about noon today.


That's too bad. It's beautiful here in Tennessee: warm, clear skies. I feel like I'm back in California. Except when the warm weather brings tornadoes.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's too bad. It's beautiful here in Tennessee: warm, clear skies. I feel like I'm back in California. Except when the warm weather brings tornadoes.


You probably heard about this recent Kentucky tornado miracle where two babies were found alive and unharmed in a bathtub that the tornado relocated:
https://www.accuweather.com/en/seve...ulously-saved-from-tornado-in-bathtub/1114279


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

...............


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

